

How to make a DIY home alarm system with a raspberry pi and a webcam - Stronico
https://medium.com/p/2d5a2d61da3d

======
dpio
Awesome, I've got a similar setup, I use BitTorrent sync though to send the
files. The problem with that is I need one local computer to be on in order
for it to sync, then I connect that local computer's folder with Dropbox to
view screenshots remotely. I've also been looking at removing the IR filter
for night time viewing, there are a few blog posts on the c270 specifically,
but I haven't dived into that part of the project yet.

